# summer corn! how ya cooking it?



## boomchakabowwow (Jul 19, 2017)

it's here!! get the floss ready.

i love corn on the cob. what's your trick? my Persian friend..grills and dunks it into super salty water.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jul 19, 2017)

I'm lazy. Microwave it for 3 and a half minutes, cut off the stalk end, hold in a tea towel at the other end and squeeze it out of the husk. All the silk will stay with the husk. Butter, salt, and pepper.


----------



## TheCaptain (Jul 19, 2017)

IF I'm visiting family downstate (corn and soybean farmers) we walk out to the back yard, get a big pot of water boiling and pull a few ears off the stalks, peel them and dunk in boiling water for about, oh, a minute or so. Slather with butter and a bit of salt and gorge ourselves silly.

If it's store bought I'll husk and get rid of the silks then grill just until it starts to get some char marks. Then butter and salt. OR sometimes just cojita cheese OR sometimes slather with mayo and sprinkle with hot pepper and a sprinkle of lime.

ETA - AND if you can get your hands on some Mirai consider yourself blessed! No butter needed for that stuff (but ohhh so good with it)


----------



## ChefJimbo (Jul 19, 2017)

[QUOTE=lus1:

If it's store bought I'll husk and get rid of the silks then grill just until it starts to get some char marks. Then butter and salt. OR sometimes just cojita cheese OR sometimes slather with mayo and sprinkle with hot pepper and a sprinkle of lime.


----------



## DamageInc (Jul 19, 2017)

Boil in very salty water 80% of the way and then finish on the grill if it is fired up. Serve with butter.


----------



## panda (Jul 19, 2017)

Peel back husk and remove silk. Soak in warm salted water. Grill until heavily charred around outside. Peel, drench in melted butter and put back on grill. Serve with fresh cracked pepper and more salt.


----------



## DDPslice (Jul 24, 2017)

I've been addicted to steaming veggies lately, I feel like they come out sweeter. I did a very non scientific comparison between microwave vs steaming. The last time I made corn I just steamed it and ate it strait. I was sweet and tasted like corn. Good stuff. The time before that I puree'd till silky smooth and added some garlic I browned in butter. Also good.


----------



## foody518 (Jul 24, 2017)

Simple corn on the cob into boiling water for a few minutes and eat it on the cob, or cut it off the cob and mix into pico de gallo


----------



## qjlforever (Jul 27, 2017)

boil it and eat it ....


----------



## Badgertooth (Jul 28, 2017)

qjlforever said:


> boil it and eat it ....



With a side of spam.


----------



## YG420 (Jul 28, 2017)

Wat panda said


----------



## YG420 (Jul 28, 2017)

Or put butter, mayo, mexican stinky crumbly cheese, and cauenne pepper like the elote man


----------



## pleue (Jul 28, 2017)

Add salt like a brine, full boil, add corn, cover, remove cover at full boil, 90-120 seconds, butter and salt. Or esquites or elotes. Or kakiage with shrimp, onion, and herbs (shiso, parsley, cilantro, etc.). Or husk it, grill directly on hot lump charcoal, and then dunk in really salty ice water to wash off the ash.


----------



## Mingooch (Jul 28, 2017)

Soak it, grill it, husk it. Put fresh lemon juice on it along with McCormicks Hot Shots seasoning. delicious!!


----------



## LoneWolfGang (Jul 29, 2017)

Mexican street corn!

Grill or roast it, shuck it
Lime juice, then mayonnaise 
Chili powder and Mexican crumbly cheese (or cheap parm)

Enjoy!


----------



## brianh (Jul 29, 2017)

Did these today, going in a cold corn salad.


----------



## dough (Jul 29, 2017)

not a single corn hole joke... you people are better then this


----------



## ThEoRy (Jul 30, 2017)

Umm elotes duh.


----------



## SuperSharp (Jul 30, 2017)

I peel and de-silk the corn then wrap it in super thin cheap bacon then wrap again in foil, but leave the top cracked open. Put in the smoker around 350 for about 20-30 minutes with hickory wood. Serve with butter.


----------



## ewebb10 (Aug 1, 2017)

We like to boil them with a little crab boil. Spicy and sweet!


----------



## Danzo (Aug 5, 2017)

Throw them in the oven as is, husk and all. It'll steam itself in 20 minutes. Damn kids can shuck their own corn.


----------

